# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  اشتباه بودن فامیل؟؟؟ در ثبت نام کنکور

## rez657

خدای هرچی خوندم پرید از صبح اموزش پرورش بودم الان اومدم ثبت نام کنم می بنینم فامیلم اشتباه خدای خوبه نخاستیم اپلو هوا کنن کین اینا خدایا
  توی سامانه اموزش پرورش درسته فامیلم موقع ثبت نام اشتباه میاره
169

----------


## rez657

دوستان ی ک ثبت نام کردین ایا موقعه ویرایش میشه فامیل رو اصلاح کرد خه یه حرف اخر فامیلم اشتباه تایپ شده  از طرف من ن وقتی سوابق رو می زنم چیزی ک سامانه میاره اینجوری یه وگرنه توی دیپ کد درس هست 
کسی اطلاعی نداره دوستان کمک لطفا

55

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> دوستان ی ک ثبت نام کردین ایا موقعه ویرایش میشه فامیل رو اصلاح کرد خه یه حرف اخر فامیلم اشتباه تایپ شده  از طرف من ن وقتی سوابق رو می زنم چیزی ک سامانه میاره اینجوری یه وگرنه توی دیپ کد درس هست 
> کسی اطلاعی نداره دوستان کمک لطفا
> 
> 55


بعضیا مسگن میشه
ولی واسه من قابل ویرایش نبود از اول خودش وارد شده بود

----------


## atena.kh

> خدای هرچی خوندم پرید از صبح اموزش پرورش بودم الان اومدم ثبت نام کنم می بنینم فامیلم اشتباه خدای خوبه نخاستیم اپلو هوا کنن کین اینا خدایا
>   توی سامانه اموزش پرورش درسته فامیلم موقع ثبت نام اشتباه میاره
> 169


اسم منم اشتباه میاره!!!!اسمماآهنابه جاآتنامیاره!!!!!الله اکبرررررررررررررررررر......ه  رکارکردیدبه منم بگید من تاشنبه بایدصبرکنم ک برم آموزش پرورش!ای خدا

----------


## rez657

> اسم منم اشتباه میاره!!!!اسمماآهنابه جاآتنامیاره!!!!!الله اکبرررررررررررررررررر......ه  رکارکردیدبه منم بگید من تاشنبه بایدصبرکنم ک برم آموزش پرورش!ای خدا


من امروز 0 ساعت درس خوندم  از صبح  رفتم سریع اموزش پروش دیدم همه دخترن تعجب کردم دیدم مدرسه دخترانه شده  داشتن والیبال یازی می کردن !!!!!! توی این  بی زمان بودن برای درس کلی شهرو گشتم تا پیدا کردم حلا اقامون رفتم معلوم نی کدوم گوری  تا امد شد یکو نیم بعد هم حوصله نداشت گفت یکیاری بکن خودت  خلاصه اومدم دیدم فامیلم اشتباه باز خدایی این سازمان سنجش ول معتله
177

----------


## 0035

آقا مال منم فامیلیمو اشتباه میاره چیکار کنم؟البته فقط 1 حرفش اشتباه شده بجای ت نوشته ه

----------


## atefe_os

> اسم منم اشتباه میاره!!!!اسمماآهنابه جاآتنامیاره!!!!!الله اکبرررررررررررررررررر......ه  رکارکردیدبه منم بگید من تاشنبه بایدصبرکنم ک برم آموزش پرورش!ای خدا


منم فاممیلم استوان هستش . اسهوان میاره اسم بابامم مرتضی هستش مرهضی میاد

----------


## Goodbye forever

> آقا مال منم فامیلیمو اشتباه میاره چیکار کنم؟البته فقط 1 حرفش اشتباه شده بجای ت نوشته ه


مال منم همینطور دوست عزیز ، بجای ت میاره ه!!!!!!!!!

----------


## atena.kh

فقط همیناکم داشتیم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> فقط همیناکم داشتیم


فکر کنم از سامانه سازمان سنجش هست؟

چون همه کسانی که حرف ت داشتن شدن هـ!!!

چی پیشنهاد میدین ؟؟؟

----------


## 0035

یه ریش سفید بیاد کمک plz  :Y (478):

----------


## atena.kh

اوهوم ...اره ...اینگار ت راکلا ه زده.....کاری به جز رفتن به اموزش پرورش وجود نداره

----------


## Goodbye forever

> اوهوم ...اره ...اینگار ت راکلا ه زده.....کاری به جز رفتن به اموزش پرورش وجود نداره


آموزش و پرورش چیکارست ؟؟؟

توی دیپ کد که نوشته ت و درسته اما توی *سامانه ثبت نام* فقط اینجوریه!!! 

پس قاعدتا از سازمان سنجشه!!!

تا دیشبم خوب بود!!!

احتمالا بزودی درستش میکنن ...

خطای *نرم افزاری باید باشه ...

(به نظر من ...)
*

----------


## atena.kh

واااااااااااااای یه چندتاازدوستامم که  ت  داشتن همینجورین :Yahoo (77):

----------


## atena.kh

میگم دوستان یکی توی سایت سنجش بهشون پیغام بده ................من بلدنیسم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Reza.7

> واااااااااااااای یه چندتاازدوستامم که  ت  داشتن همینجورین


واسه منم اینطوری شدهههه :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Goodbye forever

من پیام دادم امیدوارم درستش کنن ... حوصله این یکی رو دیگه نداشتم ...

----------


## Goodbye forever

دوستان هر وقت درست شد به منم بگین ، تا دوباره پرینت بگیرم ... بخاطر هیچی 3 بار ویرایش کردم بازم همون هـ هست ...

----------


## مملی تن ها

برای منم اینجوری شده فامیلیم نظافتی هستش نوشته نظافهی

----------


## rez657

65
خوبه تنها نیستم ولی ب نظرم روز اول درست بود ها همین جوری ثبت نام کنم آیا

----------


## mona27

من هنوز ثبت نام نكردم فاميلي منم ت داره بمونم مشكل حل شه يا ثبت نام كنم؟

----------


## idealist

> خدای هرچی خوندم پرید از صبح اموزش پرورش بودم الان اومدم ثبت نام کنم می بنینم فامیلم اشتباه خدای خوبه نخاستیم اپلو هوا کنن کین اینا خدایا
>   توی سامانه اموزش پرورش درسته فامیلم موقع ثبت نام اشتباه میاره
> 169


*سلام. شما نمره هات تو سامانه مشکل داشت چی شد؟ با اینکه تاییدش کرده بودی تونستن درستش کنن؟ اموزش پرورش درستش کرد؟*

----------


## rez657

> *سلام. شما نمره هات تو سامانه مشکل داشت چی شد؟ با اینکه تاییدش کرده بودی تونستن درستش کنن؟ اموزش پرورش درستش کرد؟*


رفتم اموزش پروش بهم گفتن تو تطبیق خورده نمره هات مشمول سوابق پیش نمی شی باید بزنی قبل 91 مدرک گرفتم  چون سال 88 پیش گذرندم ولی فارغ التحصیل 94  گفتن مشکلی نیس 
ولی الان مشکل  ت فامیلمه 
45

----------


## مملی تن ها

برای سازمان سنجش درخواست فرستادم شنبه صبح هم میرم سنجش تا اخر روز شنبه درست میشه بمونید شنبه ثبت نام کنید این مشکل برای خیلی پیش اومده حتما میترسم اگه الات تایید کنم حرف ه تغییر نکنه و با همون اسم اشتباه ثبت نام شم

----------


## Revival

منم امروز رفتم ثبت نام...فامیلیمو بجای ت ه گذاشته خیلی ترسیدم... خدا کنه درست شه

----------


## atena.kh

رفقاکسی خبرداره درست شد یانع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mona27

سلام
اين قضيه ت درست شد؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> سلام
> اين قضيه ت درست شد؟


دست به دعامیشم درست شه :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mona27

> دست به دعامیشم درست شه


يني هنوز ثبت نام نكنيم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> يني هنوز ثبت نام نكنيم


آبجی یک راه حل است میتونیداستفاده کنیدتوبرنامه وردتون تروبنویسیدوکپی پست کنیدتواونجایی که بایداسم وفامیلتونون بنویسید

----------


## mona27

> آبجی یک راه حل است میتونیداستفاده کنیدتوبرنامه وردتون تروبنویسیدوکپی پست کنیدتواونجایی که بایداسم وفامیلتونون بنویسید


ميخوام تو كافي نت ثبت نام كنم

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> ميخوام تو كافي نت ثبت نام كنم


خب کافی نت هم تو pcبرنامه وردداره دیگه :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## mona27

> خب کافی نت هم تو pcبرنامه وردداره دیگه


اگه خودم بخوام ثبت نام كنم ميشه از عكس اسكن شده سال پيشم استفاده كنم كه تو سايت سنجشه؟

----------


## yasin tahazadeh

> اگه خودم بخوام ثبت نام كنم ميشه از عكس اسكن شده سال پيشم استفاده كنم كه تو سايت سنجشه؟


اگه عکستون جدیدترباشه بهتره

----------


## rez657

> اگه خودم بخوام ثبت نام كنم ميشه از عكس اسكن شده سال پيشم استفاده كنم كه تو سايت سنجشه؟


عکس با گوشی بگیر کاری نداره ک  یه صفحه سفید بزار پشتت یه لحظه فتو شاپ تموم  اسکن کیه؟؟؟
419

----------


## rez657

421
منم هنو ثبت نام نکردم

----------


## Uncertain

> سلام
> اين قضيه ت درست شد؟


من امروز اموزش و پرورش بودم گفتن ثبت نام نکنین تا فردا یکشنبه درست میشه....البته مشکل خودم یه چیز دیگه اس ولی خیلیا اومده بودن واسه این ت

----------


## niloojoon

> من امروز اموزش و پرورش بودم گفتن ثبت نام نکنین تا فردا یکشنبه درست میشه....البته مشکل خودم یه چیز دیگه اس ولی خیلیا اومده بودن واسه این ت


وای من دیدم مشکل همه س ثبت نام کردم چیکار کنم حالا :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Goodbye forever

من ثبت نام کردم تموم شد رفت با همون ت و هـ ... ، توی سنجش درخواست داده بودم ببینین چی گفته اصلا ربطی نداره :




> با سلام   
> با  سلام در صورت مواجه شدن با هر گونه مشکل در روند ثبت نام می توانید با  شماره 02636270061 و 02636270062 و 02636270057  تماس گرفته شود
>   با سپاس

----------


## mona27

منم درخواست داده بودم اينم جوابشون .......
با سلام
مشكل مرتفع شد ثبت نام نماييد-نگران نباشيد مشكلي نيست-لطفا صبر كنيد تا تغييرات در پايگاه داده هاي سازمان اعمال شود
  با سپاس

----------


## hanjera

با این حساب فردا میرم ثبت نام

----------


## Revival

برای من توی قسمت پیش دانشگاهی فامیلیم درست شد واسه دیپلم فامیلیم ه و ت اشتباهه

----------


## مملی تن ها

اههههههههههههه هنوز درست نکردن قسمت پیش دانشگاهیش درست شده ولی دیپلم که اصلیه هست و اون وارد میشه تو قسمت ثبت نام هنوز خرابه به کسی جواب ندادن ؟به من هنوز جواب ندادن

----------


## Goodbye forever

> برای من توی قسمت پیش دانشگاهی فامیلیم درست شد واسه دیپلم فامیلیم ه و ت اشتباهه


شما از ویرایش نگاه میکنین یا چاپ و مشاهده ؟

من از چاپ و مشاهده نگاه میکنم خرابه و هـ هنوزم هست ...

----------


## مملی تن ها

خدا این رفیقامو لعنت کنه سر کد نظام وظیفه منو ترسوندن چهارشنبه صبح ثبت نام نکردم عصر سایت سنجش اینجوری شد داستانش هنوز هم درست نشده

----------


## Goodbye forever

> خدا این رفیقامو لعنت کنه سر کد نظام وظیفه منو ترسوندن چهارشنبه صبح ثبت نام نکردم عصر سایت سنجش اینجوری شد داستانش هنوز هم درست نشده


شما چجوری دیدین که مال پیش دانشگاهی درست شده ؟

----------


## rez657

51
عاقا ثبت نام کنیم ایا

----------


## Goodbye forever

من که ثبت نام کردم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## atefe_os

> 51
> عاقا ثبت نام کنیم ایا


من که ثبت نام کردم ولی خیلی استرس دارم

----------


## مملی تن ها

> شما چجوری دیدین که مال پیش دانشگاهی درست شده ؟


 مشاهده

----------


## مملی تن ها

دوستان بهتره ثبت نام نکنیم معلوم نیست اگه با حرف ه به جای ت ثبت نام کنید بعدا تغییر کنه یا نه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دوستان بهتره ثبت نام نکنیم معلوم نیست اگه با حرف ه به جای ت ثبت نام کنید بعدا تغییر کنه یا نه


من 20 ثبت نام کردم ، اولش ت بود بعدش شد هـ ، گفتن بزودی درست میشه ... فقط ما ها هستیم که داریم در انجمن میگیم ،  الان بیش از 80 هزار نفر ثبت نام کردن و بیش از نصفشون اگه تازه ثبت نام کرده باشن الان اینجورین ... قاعدتا بزودی درستش میکنن ...

----------


## atena.kh

مامنتظراخبارشماهستیم باتشکررررررررررررررررررر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh4247

به گزارش @myshimana به نقل از وبسایت شیمانا::آموزش و آزمون آنلاین  هنگام ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری، برخی اطلاعات داوطلبان بعد از ورود کد سوابق تحصیلی اشتباه نمایش داده می شود، این اختلال سراسری است و برای خیلی از داوطلبان دیگر هم رخ  داده است. ان شاء الله به زودی رفع می شود. 
@myshimana
نگران نباشید.اگر رفع نشد، در مهلت ویرایش اطلاعات که سازمان سنجش اعلام خواهد کرد، نسبت به تصحیح اشتباه رخ داده اقدام کنید.

----------


## rez657

سیستم درس شد ثبت نام کنین 
ولی منکه ب گا رفتم   پاسخ گوی بهم اشتباه راهنمای کرد  مسخره   فر دا هم بهم میگن تخلف کردی 
86

----------


## aktft

> سیستم درس شد ثبت نام کنین 
> ولی منکه ب گا رفتم   پاسخ گوی بهم اشتباه راهنمای کرد  مسخره   فر دا هم بهم میگن تخلف کردی 
> 86


جداً پشتیبان اشتباه راهنمایی کرد؟! :Yahoo (77):  من 4 بار درخواست دادم نکنه همش اشتباه بوده! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Revival

فامیلی من تصحیح شد

----------


## rez657

> جداً پشتیبان اشتباه راهنمایی کرد؟! من 4 بار درخواست دادم نکنه همش اشتباه بوده!


اره بخدا بهم گفت بزن قبل 91 ثبت نام کن منم  زدم بعد یه جا داره نوشته  سال اخذ مدرک پیش من زدم 94 قبول نکرد  به ناچار زدم 91  الان ثبت نام شدم  ولی مشکل بزرگ اینه ک من 94 فارغ تحصیلی دارم 

فک کنم بهم بگن تخلف کردی   حااالم دغواااغون  با این سستم پاسخگوی شوت 
59

----------


## Goodbye forever

*بچه ها درست شد ، درستش کردند میتونین ثبت نام کنین ، موفق باشین*

----------

